# Lead Free or Low Lead Rhinestones



## americanrose2 (Oct 1, 2007)

Does anyone know of a supplier of machine cut or higher quality hot fix rhinestones that advertises them as low or no lead content? I'm wanting to use these on children's apparel. I am aware that Swarovski has lead in them so don't want to use those but I do love their quality cut and the excellent glue. Needing rhinestones with dependable adhesion so there is no worry about them coming off.
Does anyone put a disclaimer on their children's items that have rhinestones on them?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

My Supply Hut has quality low lead rhinestones.
And they have a special going on until April 28 with some really good prices.


----------



## americanrose2 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Jane....I'll check them out.


----------



## lifestar (Mar 18, 2007)

Kandi Corp has some nice ones too.... they are called Craftsafe. CraftSafe HotFix Low Lead Rhinestones Crystals


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Shineartusa.com has low lead rhinestones.


----------

